# Build numbers?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

You left out the 2016 model year.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

This website has sales figures: Chevrolet Cruze Sales Numbers

It does not break them down by transmission option, and if you look at the 2016 calendar year you are sure to see a mixture of both G1 and G2 cars. The G1 Cruze continued as a 2016 model year for fleet and rental sales. The G2 Cruze started production that same year, but maybe late in the year so they didn't make as many as they could have.

2016 sales: 188,876
2017 sales: 184,751
2018 sales: 142,617
2019 sales: 47,975
2020 sales: 754

2019 was a very shortened year of production. The last car came off the line in Lordstown in March of 2019, and I don't know how much longer the hatchback was produced in Mexico for that same model year sales in the USA.

Obviously, all these years include some carry-over sales from prior model years. 2016 had some 2015 cars held over, etc., all the way up through 24 cars being sold in the 3rd quarter of 2020 (sales started being reported in quarters instead of months).

It's been assumed that maybe 2% of cars were sold with manual transmissions, so make an educated guess with that number (but it is in no way promised to be accurate).


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There were no 2016 Cruze diesels Barry.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

2019 was just less than 500 cars total, 2018 was just under 1500 total, 2017 I have to find my numbers ..


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> 2019 was just less than 500 cars total, 2018 was just under 1500 total, 2017 I have to find my numbers ..


Do you have an idea what percent of diesels were manual for 17/18? I wonder if it was a more popular choice, relatively speaking, in the diesel than the gas. I recall GM saying only 2% of Cruzes sold with the manual, and applied to the diesels that would be 30 cars ... I'm sure it's not _that_ low. I think I saw more than that on Autotrader alone when they were new.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah, the take rate percentage on manual trans was FAR higher than 2% on diesels, but the total population is still tiny.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Yeah, the take rate percentage on manual trans was FAR higher than 2% on diesels, but the total population is still tiny.


Absolutely agreed, which is why I was so confused when they ditched the manual entirely for 2019, knowing full well how many 6MT 2nd Gen CTDs are on this forum alone. But then again, they got rid of a bunch of other stuff for 2019, including actual leather, spent money on a full exterior refresh, and then cancelled the vehicle halfway through the year, so you can see how well their logic was working...


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

The Cruze did continue on outside the North American market.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Absolutely agreed, which is why I was so confused when they ditched the manual entirely for 2019, knowing full well how many 6MT 2nd Gen CTDs are on this forum alone. But then again, they got rid of a bunch of other stuff for 2019, including actual leather, spent money on a full exterior refresh, and then cancelled the vehicle halfway through the year, so you can see how well their logic was working...


They sold less than 1500 CTD total, manual and auto in 2018, and manual was a smaller portion of the build than auto, that's why it went away for 2019. 

The 2019 Cruze refresh we got debuted in South America as the 2020 Cruze and then was killed there too. The Chinese and Asian market Cruze that still exists is nothing like ours


----------

